# BATFE / ATF  armbrace ruling for, against, now for...



## 81FO (Apr 26, 2017)

There seems to be scuttlebutt circulating that BATFE has reversed it's reversal of the original ruling allowing "armbraces" to be shouldered...I think that's right. 

I haven't read / seen the letter yet, but if all is true it is now OK to shoulder an armbrace.


----------



## 81FO (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 26, 2017)

http://14544-presscdn-0-64.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/ATF-letter.pdf

ATF reverses decision on AR arm brace

"Shouldering a firearm equipped with a barrel less than 16 inches and an arm brace would make it an unregistered National Firearm Act item, ATF says in the letter dated March 21, adding that it continues to “stand by those conclusions.”

But “incidental, sporadic, or situational” use of a firearm equipped with an arm brace “in its original approved configuration” at or near the shoulder would not constitute a redesign nor make it an NFA item, ATF says."


----------



## 81FO (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting up the pertinent info.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2017)

It would've saved a shitload of money and bullshit, if the clowns at BATFE never came up with that stupid ruling in the beginning. 

By far the government LEA I have the least respect for. Ruby Ridge, Waco, Fast and Furious, and those are just the high profile fuck ups. That agency has entrapped and wrongly filed on thousands of Americans. 

Rant over.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 28, 2017)

I disagree with you and believe they are a great agency.

<-----  Waiting on a tax stamp to be approved.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 30, 2017)




----------

